# Wireless intercom and wired clearcom



## soundmsam (Jun 29, 2010)

We are looking to add Wireless com packs to our wired clearcom system, but I don't know which brand or how to properly connect and make the two systems talk. Any help on brands, and how to's would be great.


----------



## BDS0111 (Jun 29, 2010)

Clear-Com/HME has several wireless systems that are designed to work in harmony with their wired products.

Check out their website: www.clearcom.com

After that, you can contact your local dealer for sales and intergration into your current Clear-Com system. You'll be able to find your local dealer on the website too!

Hope this helps...


----------



## Expoman55 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello, We have a wired clearcom 2 channel system that is about a year old. We have been using separate channels for prod control for Audio, CGI, Lighting and the IMAG director and then the other for IMAG team. We recently added an HME 800 Wireless system to the production channel. Most times it works as is designed however from time to time the video director complains of not being able to hear the wireless system( wireless to wireless is OK) but anyone on the wired side cannot hear the wireless. He says it appears to PULL down the wired side.. We do not have a base 'station' but a base a/b power supply clearcom unit. The HME system is self powered and runs on plugged into base supply as if it was an other CCOM body pack. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated before I toss the HME in the hopper ! Thanks


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Aug 6, 2010)

With most wireless coms that I have seen, you just run a XLR cable to it like any other beltpac, and it is added into that loop. some units have more than one input, so you can add different loops.


----------



## venuetech (Aug 7, 2010)

Telex systems have a dip switch on the base station that lets them work with clearcom
Telex RadioCom Wireless Intercom Systems


----------



## Chris15 (Aug 8, 2010)

So let's check the obvious first, The Pro 800 is discontinued so I'm hoping that the Pro 850 manual will be close.
You do have the RTS / Clearcom switch on the back in the right position?

What I'm thinking is that there might be a termination issue, either not terminated or possibly double terminated. Ordinarily the base station would provide the termination of the line, but given you only have a power supply, I don't know if you have that termination. The Pro 850 base station has internal jumpers to enable termination, the 800 I suspect may also.

Here's an old thread that might shed some light on comms troubleshooting: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/question-day/7193-intercom-troubleshooting.html
Otherwise, try the Telex Handbook of Intercom Systems Engineering[pdf]


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Aug 15, 2010)

If your system is ClearCom or ClearCom compatible, look at beltpack.com products


----------

